# Who Ice Fishes ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have been thinking about getting into for along time.

I go once or twice a year - usually way after the lake freezes (my luck I'd be on the bottm of the lake in my Tahoe :roll:

I think a nice (Big) Ice house would be Fun & comfortable - I'm the type to always keep improving things. I could keep it near my landlords farm on the lake??? Or go with one of the bigger portables ???

I know I'd be over there alot in the winter, if i had one. I want one big enough to :beer: &  in if I get :drunk: I could stay over night in it ??? Anyone sleep over in theirs ???


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch,

I have had a permanent house before, they are hard to beat for comfort. The one I had I built 8'x12' with a good sealing door and two windows. A great place to take the kids fishing as they can move around without stepping on everything such as happens in a smaller house and also keep them warm. The big problem I found was that once I set the house up, I had a tendancy to never move it even if the fish were biting some where else. I built it when I lived in Bottineau and I only had to drive 15 minutes to fish, and fished a lot more. When I moved from there I knew I was going to be a lot further from a lake and wouldn't fish as much so I didn't want the hassle of moving it a long ways and having the storage problems. So I sold it. I also wanted to remain a little more mobile so I went back to a homemade portable. If you do build one, keep as light as possible, I built my big house with 2x2 framing and 3/8 inch plywood siding. I really think that 1/4 inch siding would be sufficient though.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I slept in my icehouse almost all of last winter! If you are a die hard as am I, sleeping in the icehouse keeps you close to what you so enjoy. Ice fishing has to be one of the most relaxing sports there is, I never get sick of ice fishing.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll agree with Brad. On being a die-hard and his house.

Nothing better than rolling out of bed, dropping a line, and pulling up slabbers before you can finish brushing your teeth!!! Right Brad??? (sorry...couldn't resist  )


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Who said icefishing!!??? Haha just kiddin. If i didnt have school i would probably be living in a ice house. I cant get enough of it. Aint nothing better than fryinig up nice crappies you caught that morning and, and watching the bobber go down!! Sippin on hot cup of joe. HAAAA, I cant wait to hit the ice.


----------



## gooseroller (Oct 28, 2002)

I love to ice fish for perch and crappies, and would love to travel to the devils lake area to do so. I have heard that it is a tough lake to fish because of the huge size, is there anyplace to get good reliable information on areas to at least start? I would be willing to share gps coordinates on several lakes here in Mn. that have proven very productive for me in the past several seasons for the same consideration in the devils lake area. Send me a pm if you are interested.


----------

